

Python command line project - maxredd

	Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of a project I can work on? I've been trying to generate ideas for days and I just can't think of anything "new" to build. I simply want to practice more python and I've been using it for around 2 months.<p>I'd prefer to build a command line app just because I hate working with GUIs :). Would it be better if I improve my Python by rewriting some GNU tools?<p>Thanks!
======
seancron
I've been in that situation before. One thing that you can try is find a cool
API and make a tool that uses it.

<http://www.programmableweb.com/> is a great place to search for APIs.

A few ideas:

* Command line client for the Indeed job search engine. Maybe make it similar to the top command? (<http://www.indeed.com/jsp/apiinfo.jsp>)

* Find a recipe, using what you have in your pantry, by using the BigOven API. Perhaps make a way to catalog your food? (<http://api.bigoven.com/>)

* You can find plenty of location data with the SimpleGeo api if that's what you're interested in (<https://simplegeo.zendesk.com/entries/209068-python-tutorial>)

* Make your computer talk to you a new notification, email, tweet, tell you the weather, etc. There are some software libraries you can download for this, and some online services you can check out as well (e.g. <http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello>) You could also hook it up with Notifio (<https://api.notifo.com/>) to speak when you get a reply on HN or a notification on some other website.

Hope that helps. Good luck and have fun!

------
geez
Write a cool python program which when given a youtube url provides with all
the stats about the video e.g. Ratings: 6467 Comments: 1,565 Favorites: 124 to
judge the popularity of videos

